# Cleaning negatives and slides



## iescobarjr

I have many slides and negatives for scan, but it have a lot of dust and fungus. I asked for cleaning in a photo studio and the person in charge gave two bottles to me, the labels show: "NeoColor Stabilizer &amp; Replenisher, compatible with the C-41 process" part A and part B respectively (Bottle part A contains formaldehyde and have a white liquid, bottle part B have a opaque yellow liquid).

Do you know about this chemicals? How can I to use for film cleaning?

I read about PEC-12 but is very hard to find here in Venezuela.

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Contra|Brett|

i'm not 100 percent sure, but those chemicals are generally used in develpment i thought.


----------



## terri

I'm not certain of those titles, but there is a product simply called (I think) "Film Kleen" and that is exactly what it is for.   Apply gently and sparingly, but it doesn't take much.   Try a google search and see what you get.


----------



## will965

Wouldnt it be possible to just put a film onto a spiral and re-wash it, maybe using one of these cleaning chemicals.


----------



## iescobarjr

will965 said:
			
		

> Wouldnt it be possible to just put a film onto a spiral and re-wash it, maybe using one of these cleaning chemicals.



But must I place the chemicals with water? The parts A &amp; B together or aside?

The dirty negatives are cut (4 photos per strip aprox), can I to use a tray instead of a spiral?

Thanks.


----------



## will965

I dont know how the chemicals you have work but if they're specifically degined for cleaning negs they should have instructions, if they don't you could always ask in the shop you got them. I wouldnt advise washing them in a tray because it would be so easy to scratch the emulsion layer of the negative, especially is therre was small bits of dirt or grit. You could cut of 1 or 2 single frames which don't look like you would use anyway and try using the chemicals in different ways untill you work it out.
Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The dust will come off with a soft brush and compressed air.
If your film is really growing fungus then you have a problem. You only get fungal attack if the film is kept damp. Store your negs somewhere dry and allow air to circulate.
The fungus eats the gelatine of the film so the negs may well be damaged - colour blotches (especially on colour film) and small hair-like lines where the filaments have eaten the film.
Washing stuff off the emulsion side is always tricky.
Best thing I can suggest is use water at 20C with wetting agent. Soak the film for a minute or two and then gently and lightly rub the emulsion with your fingers to remove the fungus. Then dry the film in a dust free atmosphere (drying cabinet is best).


----------



## Force of Nature

I find just leaving them in fixer for 5-10 should do the trick nicely


----------



## iescobarjr

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> I find just leaving them in fixer for 5-10 should do the trick nicely



It work with stabilizer & replenisher? Do you leaving the negatives with water?


----------



## Force of Nature

If i knew what they were I could help?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Never leave fix on your film - always wash it thoroughly. Thiosulphates and associated chemicals break down rapidly into sulphides and sepia tone the neg - but in a bad way. Thiosulphate is also hygroscopic - the result is that your film will go brown and sticky and eventually the image will become totally degraded. There is no cure that i know of.
Neither fix, stabiliser or any of the replenishers are cleaning agents and are more likely to cause problems if you use them for this purpose.
The method outlined in my previous post works and will deal with most cases. It is the product of almost 20 years of sorting out students' crapped-up negs ;-)


----------



## iescobarjr

Thanks for your reply, Mr. van Rental.


----------

